# Firestone audio supplier



## b_w

Has anyone tryed this:
http://www.firestone-audio.com/cgi-b...asp?pdtseqnm=9

 Its the firestone audio supplier..

 I cant find any reviews on the internet except for one only.

 So if if anyone tryed this.. explain for me what it does and if its good or bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 // David


----------



## olblueyez

Having a quality power supply is a big part of getting better sound quality. A lot of the amps people speak of in these forums use some kind of outboard power supply and to be honest I cant remember reading a post where is was not an improvement when upgrading the power supply. Hopefully someone who has used this power supply can chime in.


----------



## b_w

Will it make any diffrence for a dac? I have the fubar 2.. so im thinking of connecting the supplier to the fubar 2.

 Will that make any diffrence or is it the amp that should have the supplier connected?


----------



## olblueyez

What kind of headphones?


----------



## jude

I have both (the Supplier and the Fubar II), and, yes, it makes a difference, and I feel it is worth it. If you can use it with a Fubar II or an amp (and you have only one), then I'd suggest seeing with which component the power supply would make the most difference in your particular setup.


----------



## b_w

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of headphones?_

 


 I have sennheiser hd650 and fubar II dac. and harmony design headphone amp.


----------



## b_w

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have both (the Supplier and the Fubar II), and, yes, it makes a difference, and I feel it is worth it. If you can use it with a Fubar II or an amp (and you have only one), then I'd suggest seeing with which component the power supply would make the most difference in your particular setup._

 


 THe headphone amp i use (Harmony Design) (not balanced)

 I wont be able to connect the firestone supplier with that amp? So the only option i have is to connect it to the dac i guess?


----------



## bidoux

Review.
 Here, he didn't find *any *difference


----------



## b_w

He still gives it 4 out of 5?
 I tryed to translate with google ... not so much impressions from the supply.

 Someone else on this forum uses the supply unit?


----------



## IceClass

I used the Supplier with the Fubar and the Spitfire DAC as well as the Cute Beyond.
 I found it a useful addition to all three.


----------



## ilovecables

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_w* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_THe headphone amp i use (Harmony Design) (not balanced)

 I wont be able to connect the firestone supplier with that amp? So the only option i have is to connect it to the dac i guess?_

 

correct


----------



## -=Germania=-

A power supply upgrade usually means that there is more power for your euipment to operate better. 

 IMO, the best way to lower floor noise is a better power section, especially because everything is checked relatoive to ground. Everything should run much more stable too since it won't have to work hard to get what it needs. Less stress on your components is a 100% plus.

 You will find that many high end amp manufacturers put as much time and effort into the power sections as the amp sections. I believe that Mikail was even quoted as saying that amplifiers are basically beefed up power supplies for headphones. Analogue seems more power dependent though because there isn't stuff like parity bits to do data checking and correction. 

 Though from my experiece and other peoples comments, some things and pieces of equipment scale better than others.


----------



## roker

I just got my supplier today and I heard the difference immediately.

 I don't know if it applies to everyone else, I'm suspecting one of the reasons I hear a difference is because the power regulation in NYC is horrible, so something like this helps it play "quieter" and more effective.

 Worth it but if you have good efficient power (read: anywhere but here), you might not notice it.

 Now I have to change the power cords on my speakers . . . that might be a while.


----------



## Miths

I've used the Firestone Cute Beyond amp without supplier for a couple of months and I finally decided to order the Supplier earlier this week, even though I had a feeling it would be tantamount to throwing money out the window (around $150 from the, I believe, only Danish store with Firestone products. Only $80 less than the amp itself).

 Well, I obviously spent the first few hours after the Supplier arrived doing A-B testing, and with a fairly wide range of music, it was pretty much impossible for me to hear any difference with the Supplier replacing the basic 24V adapter that came with the Cute Beyond.
 But then again, I've also been struggling greatly to notice any differences when I've been comparing 320 kbit MP3s (or 256 and arguably even 192 kbit) to the original CD tracks - so I'm guessing I just don't have a very good ear for details (although with regards to MP3 vs. CD I guess it's possible that the DAC in my Playstation 3 is less than great. Though right now I can't really say I'm feeling inclined to take a chance on a DAC as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## moosehead

I have the supplier hooked up to my fubar3 and it made a huge difference imo the noise floor is dead silent and it added punch to the bass as well as opened up the mid range and treble. I love this combination plus they look great together. My set up is Black Macbook>black fubar3 usb dac/headphone amp with black power supplier>headphones or audioengine 2 black speakers. It sounds awesome to my ears and those little speakers really sing when they have a good signal to them.


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Miths* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used the Firestone Cute Beyond amp without supplier for a couple of months and I finally decided to order the Supplier earlier this week, even though I had a feeling it would be tantamount to throwing money out the window (around $150 from the, I believe, only Danish store with Firestone products. Only $80 less than the amp itself).

 Well, I obviously spent the first few hours after the Supplier arrived doing A-B testing, and with a fairly wide range of music, it was pretty much impossible for me to hear any difference with the Supplier replacing the basic 24V adapter that came with the Cute Beyond.
 But then again, I've also been struggling greatly to notice any differences when I've been comparing 320 kbit MP3s (or 256 and arguably even 192 kbit) to the original CD tracks - so I'm guessing I just don't have a very good ear for details (although with regards to MP3 vs. CD I guess it's possible that the DAC in my Playstation 3 is less than great. Though right now I can't really say I'm feeling inclined to take a chance on a DAC as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)._

 

I suppose it might have something to do with the quality of your power at home. Where I'm at, it's really bad. If my neighbors turn on their AC my lights dim. I had a GL issue I almost gave up on fixing. 

 I have to use a UPS and something else I bought for the wall socket to help. All of these reasons may be the reason why I noticed a difference. I used my Fubar II without the Supplier for a month as soon as I hooked it up I noticed a difference. I also saw heard difference in an "a and b" test.

 P.S. Music is nothing without a good DAC.


----------



## Tekno

Anyone opened Firestone Supplier ?
  Is it a regulated linear voltage supply with toroid transformer? Picture of its' guts would be nice


----------



## ilovecables

Yup, not a toroid, but still worth it's weight in gold as an upgrade.


----------



## leeperry

tekno said:


> Anyone opened Firestone Supplier ?
> Is it a regulated linear voltage supply with toroid transformer? Picture of its' guts would be nice


 
   
  linear regulated I'd say, latest 220V version:


----------



## rasmushorn

I also like the supplier. I used the original Supplier to drive my LISA III. It was a cheaper alternative then the one Triad Audio offered and it did an absolutely great job.


----------



## chips88

Using it with my "I Love Taiwan" DAC + RCA->3.5mm + superlux 688B/Grado M1/Denon D2000
   
  Used the stock A/C adapter for a month before plugging in the supplier.
   
  There is an audible difference. Whether it is an improvement is a matter of personal preference.
   
  Sometimes there is subtle or no difference on with lesser source material (128/160kb MP3), but it improves with better rips (320kb MP3s), and most definite, palpable differences are heard when you use loseless material like FLAC/playing a CD.
   
  Better detail separation, more bass punch and  the midrange recess which so irks Denon D2000 sounds less noticeable. More congested, complex music passages/mixes holds better composure.
   
  So yes, a worthwhile upgrade for merely US$60.


----------



## tapeholder

2 part post:

 1.
 What is it exactly that makes the Surestone Audio Supplier power supply better than the "wall wart" that seems to come with Surestone products?

 I want to use Surestone Audio Cute Beyond headphone amplifier as an example. From what I have read, it comes with a 24 V 0,5 A AC "wall wart" adapter. The Supplier has 24 V and 0,25 A. Note the amperage. The current output capacity is only half of the rating of the wall wart, and yet it is advertised as providing more power, although maybe that's figurative speech, but still.

 Is it lower ripple/noise and/or steadier voltage with different loads? Ignoring aesthetics, what is it technically that makes the Supplier better than the Cute Beyond's default wall wart for example?

 2.
 Can there be any harm done to the Cute Beyond if I were to use a different, higher quality regulated wall wart, as long as it has the same voltage of 24 V, and _at least_ as high Ampere rating (0,5 A)? For example if I would find a nice 24 V AC adapter with 2, or even 5 Ampere rating, could there be any problems with that? (I would assume not, because the amperage is only how much the adapter can output at most.)


----------



## Headdie

I own a Cute Curve. The included wallwart is bad. Anything else that I've tried was better. Don't hesitate to experiment. Share your findings.


----------



## tapeholder

I bought a new power supply, it's Mascot 9619, 24 volt model (www.mascot.no, it's Norwegian). It's supposed to be internally adjustable between 24 and 30 volts, it's rated to 1,3 amperes, and 39 watts maximum, so it's quite a bit more powerful than the one included with Cute Beyond.
   
  By default it outputs 24,4 volts (as it should, according to the specs), but later, when I discover how exactly the power supply's output voltage is adjusted, I'll lower it to exactly 24,0 volts.
   
  According to the specs its ripple/noise is less than 30 millivolts peak-to-peak, so it should be quite quiet, but I did hear a tiny bit of a crackling type background noise when I tested the amplifier on maximum volume setting. It's not audible at all on realistic volume settings. Even so, I'll get a ferrite choke for the DC output cable and see if it reduces that noise.
*Edit:* I put a ferrite bead to the DC output cable of the PSU, but didn't notice any effect on the background noise. Perhaps the faint "crackling" type noise originates from lower frequencies than the ferrite can effectively affect. The background noise is so minor though, that it doesn't really matter, so I'll just let it be.
   
  As for the sound quality, I didn't notice any difference. That might be because the headphones I'm using are relatively easy to drive, so the amp doesn't have to work hard. At least I know the amp's performance won't be degraded because of lack of power from the power supply.


----------

